# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Engenius 2011

## stoidis

Μόλις παρέλαβα την καρτούλα (thanks dti!).

Την έβαλα στο laptop το οποίο έχει windowsXP και δεν την αναγνώρισε.

Οι drivers είναι στο site της engenius (http://www.engeniustech.com ) αλλά τον driver για τα XP τον επισυνάπτω κι εδώ για να τον έχουμε.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, αφού κάνω τις απαραίτητες δοκιμές, θα γράψω τα αποτελέσματα εδώ...

----------


## Achille

Εγώ πάντως κατάφερα να καταστρέψω την δικιά μου πριν καλά καλά την πάρω, μιας και της flashαρα λάθος firmware.
Πάντως πριν την καταστρέψω, λειτουργούσε μεν αλλά πολύ χειρότερα από τη Senao 200mW. Το link μου με τον dti σχεδόν δεν λειτουργούσε (με την ίδια ισχύ).

Πάρτε και την ανταλλαγή email με το support της EnGenius για να δείτε για τι αστέρια μιλάμε! :
---
Hello,

I couldn't find a support email address on your website, that is the reason
I used this email address. Please forward it to the support personel...

I am the owner of an EnGenius Long Range Wireless LAN PC Card, model number
EL-2011CD PLUS EXT2 , S/N 027029082 , MAC Address 00:02:6F:01:BB:99 .
I used the WinUpdate program to flash the card's firmware, but something
went wrong and now I can't use the card. I can't flash the card again, since
Windows doesn't recognize it properly.

Can you suggest a way for me to reinstate the card to it's previous state?
Thank you for your time.

Achilleas Kotsis
---
Dear Sir,

We EnGenius, has never release any firmware update for our EL-2011CD
Plus Ext2. May I ask how did you acquire this Firmware?

Thanks

************************************
Herman Chang
---
I got the firmware from http://www.netgate.com/support/
I am not blaming EnGenius for my problem, I just want to know if it is
possible to solve it.
Could you be kind enough to answer my question?

Thanks
---
Hello Achilleas,

Bad news, the firmware is for EL-2511CD Series products. It will not
work for 2011 series. 

************************************
Herman Chang
---
Obviously it will not work. So now what do I do, I throw the card in the
trash can?
Can't I flash the card with the original firmware somehow?
---

Και μετά από αυτό δεν έλαβα καμία απάντηση.
Αν κάποιος έχει να προτείνει κάτι, ευπρόσδεκτο.
Επίσης προσοχή στα flashαρίσματα, εγώ τα ήθελα και τα έπαθα (το flash utility μου είπε ότι το firmware είναι incompatible, αλλά εγώ το αγνόησα...).

Sorry για το μέγεθος του post.

----------


## stoidis

Achille συλλυπητήρια για την καρτούλα σου. Για να πω την αλήθεια, ήμουν κι εγώ έτοιμος να την flashάρω, αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο χθές. Σου είμαι ευγνώμων διότι μάλλον έσωσες την κάρτα μου.

----------


## dti

Κρίμα βρε Αχιλλέα...  ::  
Η πληροφόρηση που είχα από τους Θεσσαλονικείς συναδέλφους είναι οτι η Engenious στην πράξη εχει καλύτερη ευαισθησία λήψης από τη Senao.
Ας μας πουν τη γνώμη τους όσοι έχουν και τις 2...

----------


## wiresounds

> Κρίμα βρε Αχιλλέα...  
> Η πληροφόρηση που είχα από τους Θεσσαλονικείς συναδέλφους είναι οτι η Engenious στην πράξη εχει καλύτερη ευαισθησία λήψης από τη Senao.
> Ας μας πουν τη γνώμη τους όσοι έχουν και τις 2...


Χαίρομαι που το ακούω αυτό, γιατί θέλω 2,3 καρτούλες όταν βάλουμε παραγγελία.

Αλήθεια γιατί να την flashάρουμε άμα δουλεύει καλά ; Προσθέτει νέες δυνατότητες ;

wiresounds

----------


## Achille

Αμα δουλέβει καλά να μην την πειράξετε  :: 
Εμένα όμως δεν δούλεβε καλά...υποψιαζόμουν ότι κάτι παίζει με το diversity, γιατί σε όποια θέση και αν έβαζα την εξωτερική κεραία είχα την ίδια χάλια λήψη, ενώ με τη Senao στην μία είχα σωστή λήψη και στην άλλη χάλια.

stoidis, όπως ανακάλυψα κατόπιν εορτής, γίνεται να περάσεις το firmware στην RAM της κάρτας από Linux με το HostAP, και αν πάει κάτι στραβά, βγάζεις την κάρτα και επανέρχεται. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα στο συνιστούσα  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Να συμπεράνω ότι συνέρχεται η κάρτα ή όχι ;

----------


## Achille

Αν εννοείς τη δικιά μου...όχι. Εγώ τη flashαρα κανονικά.
Μάλλον θα την κάνω κορνίζα να τη βλέπω όταν πάω να ξανακάνω μαλ...

----------


## drf

...έχει κανείς καταφέρει από τις νέες Engenius να δουλέψει το netstumbler ??  ::  

Toυλάχιστον με τους οδηγούς που έχει στο site τους δεν παίζει...  ::

----------


## stoidis

> ...έχει κανείς καταφέρει από τις νέες Engenius να δουλέψει το netstumbler ??  
> 
> Toυλάχιστον με τους οδηγούς που έχει στο site τους δεν παίζει...


Σε εμένα με windowsXP έπαιξε κανονικά. Χρησιμοποίησα τους drivers που έχει στο site της και τους οποίους ανέβασα και σε αυτό το thread.

Μόλις έβαλα τους οδηγούς και αναγνώρισαν τα XP την καρτούλα, λειτούργησε και το netstumbler.

----------


## Maax

loipon
Se Windows XP Home Edition
install prwta ton driver ths senao meta vazw thn karta sthn pcmcia tou laptop doulevei teleia, kanw kai ena windows update me thn senao epanw.

Bazw thn EnGenius panw sto laptop kai doulevei teleia me ton driver ths senao kai malista mou vgazei kai epilogh gia Site Survey.

Me to NetStumbler doulevei apsoga

To mono pou mas para3enevei einai h diafora posostou sthn lhpsh meta3y EnGenius kai Senao, vevaia se link h Senao paizei kalytera me ta 200 mW.
Deite kai thn fwto mesw NetStumbler

----------


## a_aris

Κοιταξτε τώρα τί γινεται...

Σε πρώτη εγκατάσταση την έκανα install με τους drivers της Senao σε laptop με WinXP. Δούλεψε ΟΚ σην αρχή, αλλά με το πρώτο restart μου τα έβγαλε όλα στα ισπανικά!!! Οπόταν την έκανα uninstall απο το device manager και εγκατέστησα τους drivers που κατέβασα απο το site της EnGenius... Όλα καλά, δούλεψε μιά χαρά και όλα στα ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ  ::  . Επίσης μου δούλεψε και το netstumbler αλλά και το site survey απο τις επιλογές της κάρτας. Αυτό που με παραξένεψε κάπως ήταν το ότι το utility της κάρτας δέν άλλαξε καθόλου. Ήταν το ίδιο με αυτό μου είδα στην αρχή όταν έβαλα τους senao drivers. Φαινόταν δηλαδή η χαρακτηριστική εικόνα που γράφει wireless lan σε κόκκινο-πορτοκαλί φόντο...

ΜΕΤΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ανακάλυψα ότι αντί να κατεβάσω τους drivers απο το link που γράφει EL-2011CD Driver for Windows 9X, 2000, ME, NT4, κατέβασα τους drivers απο το link EL-2511 CD Plus Ext2 for Windows/ 98se/ 2000/XP/ Driver 5.0!!!!. Επίσης πρόσεξα ότι στο manual της 2011CD η εικόνα της κάρτας δέν είναι ίδια με την κάρτα που έχω στα χέρια μου... Οπόταν κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι ίσως τελικά αυτό που ψάχνουμε είναι οι "λάθος" drivers που εγκατέστησα...

Άς δοκιμάσει και κάποιος άλλος να τους δουλέψει για να δούμε τί παίζει τελικά...

----------


## papashark

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Χθές το βράδυ αργά κάναμε κάποιες εργαστηριακές δοκιμές με τον Mauve και διαπιστώσαμε δύο τρία πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πραγματάκια.

Το πρώτο όχι και τόσο σημαντικό είναι κάτι που κάποιοι το περιμένανε. Η Εngenious 2011CD Plus EXT2 ειναι *200mw/23dbm* και όχι απλά 100...

Το δεύτερο είναι σχετικά με τις κεραίες. *Η μία κάνει μόνο receive* ενώ η άλλη και τα δύο. Αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό, σκεφτείτε μια μικρή κατευθηντική από την μία να κάνει εκπομπή, μια 13αρα για παράδειγμα, ενώ από την άλλη μία ή και 2 24αρες !!!!

Ακόμα παίξαμε λίγο με διάφορες άλλες ρυθμίσεις, και αυτό που διαπιστώσαμε είναι ότι η κάρτα έχει κάποιο είδος *θερμικής προστασίας* και όταν ζεστένεται πολύ ρίχνει το TX Power. Άκόμα κλωνοποιήσαμε (για λίγο) την ΜΑC της δικιάς μου κάρτας στην κάρτα του Mauve, αλλά δεν ήταν μόνιμη η αλλαγή.

Ακόμα παραθέτω από κάτω τον πίνακα απόδοσης TX Power ανάλογα με την πτώση λόγω θερμοκρασίας στην δειάρκεια του χρόνου.

Αστάθμητες μετρήσεις 
Pigtail 50cm LMR100 & 1 Ν male to N male adaptor
00' 160.0mw 22.10db
05' 142.0mw 21.50db
10' 127.0mw 21.05db
20' 124.4mw 20.94db
25' 122.2mw 20.90db
30' 120.8mw 20.82db
Min 116.0mw 20.64db

Σταθμημένες μετρήσεις (+1.2 db)
*00' 213.8mw 23.30db*
05' 186.2mw 22.70db
15' 163.7mw 22.25db
20' 124.4mw 22.14db
25' 162.2mw 22.10db
30' 159.2mw 22.02db
Min 149.3mw 21.74db

----------


## Ripper_gr

EEE!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Mipos ta les ligo anapoda stin Photo????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!
karafliasa... emena mou ixes pi to antitheto kai tin litourgo etsi edo aki dio meres!?!?!?! ise sigouros??!?!
epipleon kai o fulljuzz pou ida etsi ine!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Για τις κεραίες έχει συζητηθεί και παλιότερα. Όπως δείχνει ο papashark στη φωτό είναι. Ο Fulljazz βάζει την κάρτα με το λαμπάκι προς τα κάτω...ίσως αυτό να σε μπέρδεψε.


Πάντως πολύ χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα. Μπράβο στους Mauve και Papashark!!!

----------


## Ripper_gr

Dld to pigtail mpani tin kato ipodoxi opo vlepoume tin photo?
e?

----------


## jabarlee

από χτες έχω και εγώ Engenius (ευγενική προσφορά Δαμιανού) και το ψάχνω. περιμένω βέβαια τον Αχιλλέα να μου τη στήσει στο Linux, άσχετος γαρ...
Βλέποντας τα γραφόμενα του Πάνου, μου δημιουργήθηκαν απορίες:
Που χρησιμεύει πρακτικά το γεγονός ότι η μια έξοδος είναι αποκλειστικά για receive και η άλλη για receive/transmit ; Αν η μία ήταν receive και η άλλη transmit θα το καταλάβαινα, αλλά έτσι; Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μια 13άρα και μια 24άρα, γιατί από τη μια θα είσαι νόμιμος και από την άλλη θα ψήνεις πουλιά στον αέρα! Ή χάνω κάτι; Εκτός αυτού, έχει νόημα να έχεις high gain στο receive;
Πάνο, τι κυνηγάει ο καρχαρίας σου, την ουρά του ή θαλάσσιους ψύλλους;  ::

----------


## akef

> Βλέποντας τα γραφόμενα του Πάνου, μου δημιουργήθηκαν απορίες:
> Που χρησιμεύει πρακτικά το γεγονός ότι η μια έξοδος είναι αποκλειστικά για receive και η άλλη για receive/transmit ;


Η "τεχνική" λέγεται διαφορική λήψη. Χρησιμοποιείται σε περιπτώσεις όπου τπάρχουν προβλήματα διαλήψεων.




> Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μια 13άρα και μια 24άρα, γιατί από τη μια θα είσαι νόμιμος και από την άλλη θα ψήνεις πουλιά στον αέρα! Ή χάνω κάτι;


13 στην εκπομπή λήψη και 24 μόνο στην λήψη.




> Εκτός αυτού, έχει νόημα να έχεις high gain στο receive;


διάβασε παλιότερα posts του MAuVE και θα καταλάβεις  ::

----------


## jason

> EEE!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Mipos ta les ligo anapoda stin Photo????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!
> karafliasa... emena mou ixes pi to antitheto kai tin litourgo etsi edo aki dio meres!?!?!?! ise sigouros??!?!
> epipleon kai o fulljuzz pou ida etsi ine!


Και γω νομίζω ότι είναι ανάποδα η φωτογραφία!
Όχι μόνο το νομίζω, έτσι φαίνεται να δουλεύει και η δικιά μου κάρτα.


Μπας και υπάρχουν δυό τύποι engenius τελικα?

----------


## jabarlee

> 13 στην εκπομπή λήψη και 24 μόνο στην λήψη.
> ...
> διάβασε παλιότερα posts του MAuVE και θα καταλάβεις


Όντως, διάβασα το Post που έπρεπε, συνειδητοποίησα ότι τελικά έχει νόημα το gain στη λήψη, μόνο που δεν έχω καταλάβει το γιατί (εννοώ από ραδιοκυματικής πλευράς, αλλά όταν βρω τον Νίκο από κοντά, θα τον βάλω να μου κάνει φροντιστήριο!)

Όσο αφορά την απορία μου για τις 13άρες και 24άρες κεραίες, είναι η επιβεβαίωση ότι το πολύωρο διάβασμα ψυχιατρικής κάνει τον εγκέφαλο πουρέ...  ::

----------


## Painter

Βάζοντας κεραία με μεγάλο κέρδος στήν λήψη δίνεις στήν δυνατότητα στο μηχάνημα που κάνει εκπομπή από την άλλη άκρη, να εκπέμπει με χαμηλότερο power έτσι ώστε καί να είναι μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής αλλά καί να επηρεάζει/εται λιγότερο απο άλλα nodes. 

Στήν bidirectional πόρτα εκπομπής/λήψης βάζεις κεραία με χαμηλότερο κέρδος γιά να είσαι καί εσύ εντός νομίμων ορίων εκπομπής.


Στέφανος

----------


## akef

> Βάζοντας κεραία με μεγάλο κέρδος στήν λήψη δίνεις στήν δυνατότητα στο μηχάνημα που κάνει εκπομπή από την άλλη άκρη, να εκπέμπει με χαμηλότερο power έτσι ώστε καί να είναι μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής αλλά καί να επηρεάζει/εται λιγότερο απο άλλα nodes. 
> 
> Στήν bidirectional πόρτα εκπομπής/λήψης βάζεις κεραία με χαμηλότερο κέρδος γιά να είσαι καί εσύ εντός νομίμων ορίων εκπομπής.
> 
> 
> Στέφανος


Στην ουσία λοιπόν κάνεις εκπομπή με την μια και λήψη με την άλλη  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Στήν bidirectional πόρτα εκπομπής/λήψης βάζεις κεραία με χαμηλότερο κέρδος γιά να είσαι καί εσύ εντός νομίμων ορίων εκπομπής.


Το παραπάνω στην ορολογία των πάλαι ποτέ CBers :
Κεραία μεγάλης απολαβής στη λήψη, ή προενισχυτής χαμηλού θορύβου στο δέκτη = νόμιμη "παντόφλα"
Μη ρωτήσετε τώρα τι είναι η "παντόφλα"

----------


## Achille

Ξέρουμε ξέρουμε! Αυτό που φοράμε στα πόδια  :: 
Έτσι λένε τους ενισχυτές οι CBers από ότι γνωρίζω...

----------


## stoidis

> Το παραπάνω στην ορολογία των πάλαι ποτέ CBers :
> Κεραία μεγάλης απολαβής στη λήψη, ή προενισχυτής χαμηλού θορύβου στο δέκτη = νόμιμη "παντόφλα"
> Μη ρωτήσετε τώρα τι είναι η "παντόφλα"


κάπα και ρο  ::

----------


## papashark

*Επειδή πολύ διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για τις πόρτες, υπόσχομαι να τις ξανατσεκάρω σύντομα, μπορεί να έχω κάνει και λάθος.....*

----------


## ggeorgan

papashark,
μην ξεχάσεις και μας τους (παρ' ολίγον, αλλά γλυτώσαμε) ρουμανοφώνους στην εξήγησή σου (παντόφλα, παπούτσι) κλπ.

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Το παραπάνω στην ορολογία των πάλαι ποτέ CBers :
> Κεραία μεγάλης απολαβής στη λήψη, ή προενισχυτής χαμηλού θορύβου στο δέκτη = νόμιμη "παντόφλα"
> Μη ρωτήσετε τώρα τι είναι η "παντόφλα"
> 
> 
> κάπα και ρο



ένα κοντρολάκι φιλε! εδώ εννέα σταυρό ! τι σου φέρνω ;  ::

----------


## vegos

> ένα κοντρολάκι φιλε! εδώ εννέα σταυρό ! τι σου φέρνω ;


Κι εμένα 9 σταυρό. Κάτσε λίγο να πάρει κι ο breaker...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

9 +60bB με το όργανο και 6,5 στα 10 του αμερικάνου ακουστικώς. Κάτστε καλά....

----------


## panXer

Παιδιά τί παίρνετε?
Και γιατί δεν δίνετε και απο δώ?
(έ ρε κατι κουζουλά παιδιάαα) :)

----------


## Alexandros

::  Νομίζω ότι αν και δηλώθηκε ότι δεν μιλάνε ρουμάνικα, μάλλον δεν το τήρησαν γιαυτό δεν καταλαβαίνουμε γρι (εγώ τουλάχιστον).

Ίσως πάλι να είναι κάποια παρενέργεια του κρύου από τις 'κεραιοσκοποπήσεις'. Γράφουν όπως μιλάει κανείς ενώ κρυώνει: ακαταλαβίστικα μισόλογα, που οι άλλοι απαντούν με μουγκρητά, δήθεν καταλαβαίνοντας απλά για να μπούν μέσα να γλιτώσουν τα κρυοπαγήματα  ::  .

 ::  

Αλέξ.

----------


## papashark

Ce numi ?

----------


## takis

Οι Engenius έχουν utility για site survey σε LINUX ???

----------


## davidcas

Exw mia engenius 2011 EXT2 kai keraia stella 17db. Den eimai eyxaristhmenos me ayta pou pianw. Diavazw gia kati apostaseis 2-3-5 km, kai gw den mporw na kanw link sto 1... Exw 8m kalwdio aircon me 24db/100m apwleies. Avrio tha dokimasw me mia daneikh 22.5db keraia na dw ti ginetai. Tha vgw poly ektos oriwn?? Kai me thn 17ara ektos oriwn eimaste??

P.S. den dokimasa akoma thn allh eksodo ths kartas. Kai gw thn exw toso kairo sthn lathos (kata papashark) meria. Gia na doume ti tha ginei an thn allaksw.

----------


## xaotikos

20 ή 23db η engenius+17db η grid-2db το καλώδιο-κανα 2db τα υπόλοιπα=33~36db ΤΖΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΖΖΖΖΖ ZONG! Είσαι εκτός ορίων(φαντάσου να βάλεις και την 21.5)  ::  . Το πρόβλημά σου δεν λύνετε με περισσότερη ισχύ...

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις στην σωστή υποδοχή της engenius την κεραία. Πολλές φορές έχει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ διαφορά

----------


## davidcas

> 20 ή 23db η engenius+17db η grid-2db το καλώδιο-κανα 2db τα υπόλοιπα=33~36db ΤΖΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΖΖΖΖΖ ZONG! Είσαι εκτός ορίων(φαντάσου να βάλεις και την 21.5)  . Το πρόβλημά σου δεν λύνετε με περισσότερη ισχύ...
> 
> Δοκίμασε να βάλεις στην σωστή υποδοχή της engenius την κεραία. Πολλές φορές έχει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ διαφορά


 O syndyasmos Engenius 2011 kai 17aras Grid einai poly klassikos anamesa sta melh tou AWMN. Zoume sthn paranomia. Shmera to vrady tha egklhmatisw me thn 22.5db gia ligo. Tha pshsw ta poulia pou petane sto peristeri  ::

----------


## papashark

Αλλού πρέπει να είναι το προβλημά σου και όχι στην κεραία......

Μήπως κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο καλώδιο σου, μήπως κάποιο βύσμα δεν κάθετε καλά, με 4db παραπάνω δεν κάνεις τίποτα....

Δες αν ποιάνεις τίποτα με site survey, βάλε το net stumbler και σκανάρισε την περιοχή.

Αν δεν ποιάνεις τίποτα με net stumbler δεν θα κάνεις Link ούτε και με 24αρα....

Μήπως δεν έχουν κάτσει καλά οι drivers και γι' αυτό δεν ποιάνεις τίποτα (μου έχει συμβεί να βλέπω την κάρτα κανονικά και εκείνη να μην βλέπει τίποτα....)

Α, και τώρα που το θυμιθηκα, μην στέλνεις τον κόσμο να παίρνει μεγάλες κεραίες παραμόνο αν τις χρειάζεται......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## LeChuck

> P.S. den dokimasa akoma thn allh eksodo ths kartas. Kai gw thn exw toso kairo sthn lathos (kata papashark) meria. Gia na doume ti tha ginei an thn allaksw.


Εεεεππ δεν το πιασα αυτο  ::  . Υπαρχει σωστη και λαθος εξοδος κεραιας της engenius ;;; Εγω νομιζα οτι σε οποια υποδοχη κι αν τη βαλεις την κεραια ειναι το ιδιο  ::

----------


## papashark

Διάβασε το τοπικ από την αρχή !  ::

----------


## CoaLa

EGw pamtws kolhmenos sto 66-73 % eimai me thn engenius 2011 kai mia stella 19db.Eimai ligo ektos oriwn omws kai problhmatizomai.Anyway!Oso afora tous drivers thn paizw me aytous ths 2511 plus ext 2 pou exei config utility me site survey apo to site tis Engenius.Ola kala.Mhpws yparxei kanena utility ektos wlanexpert na elengxei to tx power?

----------


## papashark

Για windows οχι (εκτός του WLAN Expert σε Win95-Me), μόνο για linux....

----------


## CoaLa

Eida kati sto registry.An kaneis search sto TxRate tha sou bgalei kapoies ri8miseis.To exete tsekarei touto?San default eixe to 15 se mena ma den xerw ti shmainei.Pws mporw na metrhsw to output tis kartas mou?

----------


## papashark

Παίρνεις το φορητό με την κάρτα ανα χείρας και επισκέπτεσε τον ΜAuVE, το κακό είναι ότι οι αλλαγές στην registry δεν είναι μόνιμες, αυτό το έχουμε δει και εμείς, το έχουμε αλλάξει, αλλά στο πρώτο restart μας έγραψε κανονικότατα.....

----------


## rentis_city

> το κακό είναι ότι οι αλλαγές στην registry δεν είναι μόνιμες, αυτό το έχουμε δει και εμείς, το έχουμε αλλάξει, αλλά στο πρώτο restart μας έγραψε κανονικότατα


Και γιατί στεναχωριέσαι?
Είναι πολύ εύκολο να γραφεί ένα προγραμματάκι σε VB!
Μια ερώτηση μόνο: αυτό το registry key υπάρχει μόνο στα 9x ή και στα 
NT/2K/XP?  ::

----------


## CoaLa

Re sy papashark den exw forhto  ::  .Pantws to key ayto yparxei sta xp apote kai sta 2k.To 8ema einai ti kanei ayto to key oxi pos 8a to kanoume sta8ero...
PS gia na ginei sta8ero mallon prepei na dhmioyrghseis profiles sthn karta.Emena px mou exei krathsei kapoies allages..

----------


## Achille

> Most PRISM 2.5 based cards have receive
> diversity but not transmit diversity. Take a close look at the switches
> in following block diagram:
> 
> http://www.intersil.com/design/prism/im ... -11-lg.asp
> 
> Unlike the PRISM 2 recommended layout:
> 
> http://www.intersil.com/design/prism/imp-pc-2-11-lg.asp
> ...

----------


## Gollum

ρε παιδια drivers για Win98 SE για αυτην την καρτουλα που μπορουμε να βρουμε?
Εννοω για engenius *el-2011 cd plus ext2*
Εχω ψαξει στο ιντερνετ και δεν βρηκα τιποτα. Εψαξα και στο google και στο http://www.engeniustech.com .
Μπορει καποιοσ να κανει post εδω τους drivers της καρτας αυτης?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## xaotikos

Στο site έχει τους drivers. Το netstumbler δεν παίζει όμως και είναι αρκετά δύσκολο το scan. 9x/Me λένε οι drivers


Υ.Γ Άλλαξε το site της engenius ή δεν είναι το παραπάνω...?

----------

